# Bob!



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Funny, Cute pictures I took of Bob today! 

Derrr!









He LOVES his hammocks


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww so sweet


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww... those pictures are adorable!  LOVE the hammock.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Super cute, he looks a bit like my Milly.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaawww i'm going to just steal him & his hammock  super cute!!


----------



## Buzzkitty (Mar 3, 2007)

He's handsome! I have a Bob, too! He's a PEW. 
Your Bob looks like he just woke up.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah he kinda did! lol, His full name is Silent Bob xD


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww! So cute and fuzzy! Oh, and Bob is quite cute, too... (j/k, of course!  )


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Quick question - whatever happened to the lump/tumor on one of your boys? Any update on that situation?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, Its starting to drain on its own. But to help it along I have been doing a hot compress on it and I'm thinking about getting him on some antibiotics ASAP. So far so good though, hes active, eating, drinking, even exploring all the new hammocks (he usually sticks to the bottom of the cage, but Ive caught up a the top a few times with Bob now, hehe)


----------

